# Tara the GSD/Husky mix! <3



## snb0107 (Feb 23, 2014)

She is the love of my life! And the biggest pain sometimes too!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Those are some eyes!! She looks very soft.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Oh wow, such a pretty dog


----------



## snb0107 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks! She is great… most of the time  She is rather soft thanks to Dawn soap!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Not often that my jaw drops. Holy freaking' cow, she is STUNNING. I love her colors and markings!! Wow, wow, wow.

Do be careful with Dawn, it really strips their coat so don't use it too often


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow she is really stunning! Her coat color is incredible! And those eyes


----------



## snb0107 (Feb 23, 2014)

Here is an update for anyone who is interested! Tara is 8 months old now and just as excited as ever!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Same reaction as everyone else - oooh, Wow! Stunning & absolutely gorgeous! 
(and that cute pink tongue matches her leash  )

Hope you share more of her with us!

Dawn is really good at removing grease & oils....not necessary unless she's rolled in baby oil or something....lol Could really dry out her skin. I personally recommend a nice, soothing oatmeal shampoo!


----------



## kdawnk (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow she is beautiful!
Definitely a very lovely mix she's got there, those eyes just pop with her dark coat!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

She is a supermodel!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Definitely unique - don't think I've seen coloring quite like that before - let alone with those brilliant eyes! Kinda takes your breath away!


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow that's a long tongue 
the bright blue eyes on the brown coat look amazing!


----------



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's growing up to be such a beauty! I hope you keep us updated with more pictures.


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Wow! Those eyes! She really got the best features of that mix imo


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful dog! Simply stunning! I was not expecting her to look like that when I opened this thread.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow love those eyes! You really get lost in them... very gorgeous girl!


----------



## snb0107 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you! She is beautiful and she knows it! She is very smart so she can always find the loop holes in our rules


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I demand more pictures!!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Gorgeous. Sooo pretty!


----------



## snb0107 (Feb 23, 2014)

She makes the weirdest faces!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love her ears! She is so beautiful.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm still enthralled - I don't think I could ever get tired of seeing Tara pics!


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

you must have a lot of strangers approaching with "oooooohhhhh myyyyy GOD! such a cuttie"


----------

